# Marino Balls



## grammymary (Aug 7, 2013)

How big will a Merimo Ball grow? I bought mine the size of a golf ball and now 4 months later it's almost the size of a baseball. Just wondering? I love them, they're great!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

They'll just keep on growing! lol I'm not sure if there is an actual set size that they will get to, presumably they just keep on growing though. You can cut it in half with scissors to propagate it, roll them both into balls and voila, you've got yourself TWO Marimo balls! lol


----------



## grammymary (Aug 7, 2013)

Very cool! Thx ... I'm anxious to see how big it'll get.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Definitely! They're slow growers so it could take years but I would definitely love to see a Gigantic Marimo!! lol they're so fascinating!


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

One time someone claimed that they had one the size of a beach ball. However, they're a known liar and had no pictures to prove it so....


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Aww well that's unfortunately, probably was like a deflated beach ball ;-)


----------



## grammymary (Aug 7, 2013)

LOL ... That must have been some pretty huge tank to house a Marimo ball the size of a beach ball!


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

any pics? the largest is said to be atleast 200 years old and 3ft (95cm) across.they are only supposed to grow at a rate of .5 cm a year.you must be doing something extraordinary to achieve that growth.share your secret?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Holy mackerel! 3 feet? Crazy! I would totally love to just hug it lol


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=4ZmbLbDcMeE this one is smaller,but still impressive.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

sandybottom said:


> any pics? the largest is said to be atleast 200 years old and 3ft (95cm) across.they are only supposed to grow at a rate of .5 cm a year.you must be doing something extraordinary to achieve that growth.share your secret?


must be what they were claiming to have been theirs  Perhaps a family heirloom...


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

i have had mine for two years. looking at it,i'd say it looks to have grown somewhere in the 1/4 inch vicinity. if you keep them in strong filtered light,in a jar with club soda,it is supposed to accelerate the growth.


----------



## SundanceCassidy (Sep 7, 2013)

I love mine and so do my guy and girl.....they use them as toys and sleep on them. I find them oddly fascinating.


----------



## Tanya1983 (Dec 3, 2013)

Marimo balls won't get the size of a beach ball, but they can get pretty large. I have seen them around 10 inches in diameter.


----------



## quikslipper (Dec 25, 2013)

love my three marimo balls...they are so cool to look at. it's an underwater carpet mashed up into a green ball :shock:


----------

